# Is a .50 cal practical/recommended for home defense?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

The loud bang fun factor aside, how practical is a .50 cal handgun - S&W, Kahr Desert Eagle or otherwise for home defense? You wake up in the middle of the night to the sound of a breaking window or someone rummaging in your house, is this what you're going to grab? They're heavy and it's obvious from videos they have massive recoil which is surely going to effect control, and further if you miss, there's the potential of harming neighbors. Also the risk of hearing damage from firing one without hearing protection indoors. A consistent comment I hear is that they're *loud* as hell compared to other handguns which I'm sure you don't get the full effect of from video. 

Do you consider them useful for something other than fun at the range?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You want a .50 for home defense?
OK. I recommend the M2 Browning Heavy Machine Gun, the "Ma Deuce."

For all of the reasons you mention, I (personally) think that any .50 pistol round is household overkill.
However, if your unwanted house guests are grizzly bears, I think that a .50 pistol would probably be ideal.
(Read: McPhee, John, _Coming Into The Country_, a very entertaining and informative book about living in central Alaska.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...nZAhXE44MKHZ4FB5YQMwjJASgCMAI&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

This also has some men firing a 50 cal semi auto:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

For the very reasons you suggest, I wouldn't consider it for home defense. I'm not even sure I'd give it any "fun factor" points. I think men buy them for that macho man factor or because they're cool. I don't think they're fun to shoot at all. From what I've read, the Desert Eagle is not the most reliable handgun out there either. I think they're about as practical for personal defense as my beautiful .50 Hawken replica, and my Hawken is probably more fun to shoot, at least to me. Nothing like the smell of black powder in the morning. 

If I were much younger and going to hunt in Alaska, I might consider a Super Blackhawk in 454 Casull or a S&W 460 Magnum which will chamber the Casull or 45 Colt. This is more because I've always sort of wanted one. I shot one owned by friend of mine at our outdoor club range in Belton, South Carolina when I lived in the area. I suppose it was somewhat fun for a short time, but I was almost half the age I am now. As I remember, it was a Redhawk.


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If it was a Semi auto 50 cal, you'd likely shoot yourself in the head


I can't find it but I'm sure I saw something about someone doing exactly that - it kicked back from the first shot and the trigger got pulled again due to the kickback with the barrel bent back pointing at them.


----------



## .32auto (Jan 20, 2018)

Why would you even think that?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

It would be a very stupid choice; not only for the reasons already mentioned, but it would also be a bad choice legally. If you were involved in a deadly-force situation, the District Attorney would have a field day. "Ladies & Gentlemen of the jury...this defendant wasn't satisfied with the lethality of a typical caliber used by police, or even a 44 or 45 caliber firearm; he chose a 50 caliber which is suitable for grizzly bear or elephants to ensure a more-devastating & gruesome death."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

.32auto said:


> Why would you even think that?


Probably because thoughts are free, and it's OK to discuss them here.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Freedom of Speech.....? my guess. Dreams are cheap & fun!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Glock17 said:


> The loud bang fun factor aside, how practical is a .50 cal handgun - S&W, Kahr Desert Eagle or otherwise for home defense? You wake up in the middle of the night to the sound of a breaking window or someone rummaging in your house, is this what you're going to grab? They're heavy and it's obvious from videos they have massive recoil which is surely going to effect control, and further if you miss, there's the potential of harming neighbors. Also the risk of hearing damage from firing one without hearing protection indoors. A consistent comment I hear is that they're *loud* as hell compared to other handguns which I'm sure you don't get the full effect of from video.
> 
> Do you consider them useful for something other than fun at the range?


Not very practical as far as I'm concerned. I don't own one or had any desire for one. But if it's practical for someone else that's all that counts. That's certainly not for me to decide.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

win231 said:


> It would be a very stupid choice; not only for the reasons already mentioned, but it would also be a bad choice legally. If you were involved in a deadly-force situation, the District Attorney would have a field day. "Ladies & Gentlemen of the jury...this defendant wasn't satisfied with the lethality of a typical caliber used by police, or even a 44 or 45 caliber firearm; he chose a 50 caliber which is suitable for grizzly bear or elephants to ensure a more-devastating & gruesome death."


I don't know about that? Suppose you gave an intruder a belly full of 000 buckshot from a "Joe Biden Special" at close range? I guess you could use as part of your defense: "Well if it's good enough for the former VP it's good enough for me".


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

My Approach to a home defense revolver/pistol is the same as I use for all my weapons.

I want the one that fits best in my hands, handles well in the environmental confines, is the most reliable and accurate. 

For home, after the aforementioned have been satisfied, I want a gun with great capacity and power just enough to stop an on-foot attacker; not a tank. 

Saying this, I use my Ruger SR9 full size semiautomatic for home defense.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I am pretty much deaf as a post from a lot of loud noises in 1969 with no hearing protection. If you want to get that way in a hurry, I can think of no better way than firing a .50 caliber handgun inside a room. Probably be blinded for a few minutes too, from the muzzle flash.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You want a .50 for home defense?
> OK. I recommend the M2 Browning Heavy Machine Gun, the "Ma Deuce."
> 
> For all of the reasons you mention, I (personally) think that any .50 pistol round is household overkill.
> ...


That's the spirit! Mount the Browning on your roof, sandbag the leg's of the tripod and you can protect your home for a couple of miles, easy.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

even the lighter commercial load for the 500 S&W magnum has more energy than a 44 magnum.
its a hunting cartridge for goodness sake!!
why did they make it....
because they could

do you really want the bullet to break thru your walls and the neighbor's house?


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I could dig it, a .50 AE for inside the house, oh yeah. And if things went further and further downhill, that would be a big equalizer. With 1500 ME, it would punch big holes into cars and trucks.

I like the idea myself, and I am a fan of the .50 AE, more than I am of the .500 S&W. I just like the way that the gun looks, and it might be quicker to handle.

I am not too concerned about over-penetration, inside of a house. It is a consideration, but it is not a make or break consideration. 
I would use a shotgun with slugs inside of the house too, and it would penetrate-- the goon, the wall, the this, the that. My first goal, would be to kill/stop/maim my attacker, if needed.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Glock17 said:


> The loud bang fun factor aside,


 I don't know how fun it would be tapping off a .50 cal round indoors w/o hearing protection? Makes my ears ring just thinking about it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

A 700 Nitro Express DBL would be great for home defense. Two rounds is plenty.:mrgreen:


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

My LGS has a 500 smith something for sale now. It's been in the used case for months. I'm thinking they'll be out of production pretty quick. At 72 onces carrying one is a problem, never mind shooting one.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

The 88 Magnum is the best according to Danny Vermin.


----------

